

PostgreSQL Workload Analyzer - sciurus
https://dalibo.github.io/powa/

======
gingerlime
Interesting.

pgBadger[0] log analyzer is from the same creator, and whilst not real-time,
it provides great stats and breakdown with a nice web interface. I wonder why
PoWa was split from it instead of integrating real-time stats into it...

[0][https://github.com/dalibo/pgbadger](https://github.com/dalibo/pgbadger)

~~~
sciurus
They take different approaches to collecting the information. To use pgBadger,
you have to enable query logging. To use POWA, you have to enable
pg_stat_statements. [0]. You can get more information from pg_stat_statements
than the query logs, so you'd probably choose to use that unless it's not
available (e.g. it's not enabled on RDS).

[0]
[http://www.postgresql.org/docs/current/static/pgstatstatemen...](http://www.postgresql.org/docs/current/static/pgstatstatements.html)

~~~
jtheory
I've used pgFouine (possibly the inspiration for pgBadger, given the name
similarity?) to analyze posgres logs -- but it was the sort of thing where
we'd enable detailed (esp. query-level) logging, capture a bunch of logs, then
switch the logging back to "production mode" again and analyze the logs.

This seems targeted for constant use on production servers -- I'd love to see
more info about what it costs to run (in RAM footprint, in performance, etc.).
Next (as possible) would be a list of places that run it.

@sciurus, this isn't your project but you use it -- is that right?

~~~
sciurus
I'm not a user, just someone who's been looking at PostgreSQL monitoring tools
lately and submitted this when I saw the release announcement. Since all my
databases are on RDS, I can't use pg_stat_statements and tools like this that
build on it. If anyone from AWS is reading this, let us enable that extension
please!

Good question about performance, I've asked it at
[https://github.com/dalibo/powa/issues/11](https://github.com/dalibo/powa/issues/11)

------
yangyang
Interesting. I've been monitoring my clusters with a custom Python script that
grabs a lot of the data from the pg_stat_ tables, along with the current xlog
location and table / database sizes, at regular intervals and saves it in a
Graphite database, which I then examine with Graph Explorer [1] and the normal
Graphite frontend.

This looks like it only operates at a statement level. I'm sure it'll be
interesting though.

[1] [https://github.com/vimeo/graph-explorer](https://github.com/vimeo/graph-
explorer)

~~~
samstave
Work on RedShift?

------
bma13
Another nifty tool by the same team, PgCluu, it is more geared to server
statistics and PostgreSQL cluster statistics.

[https://github.com/darold/pgcluu](https://github.com/darold/pgcluu)

------
HorizonXP
Awesome timing! I'm deploying my app to a client today, and having real-time
stats on the PostgreSQL database would be very helpful to keep an eye on
things. I'll definitely be using this.

------
wahnfrieden
If running PostgreSQL on RDS, does this provide additional value?

~~~
misiti3780
or just using munin?

------
markcampbell
Does something like this exist for MySQL?

~~~
misframer
I work for VividCortex[0] and this looks similar to what we're doing for
MySQL. It's not an open-source service but you may get some ideas of what can
be done.

[0] [https://vividcortex.com/](https://vividcortex.com/)

